# Problem mit ULEAD 10 Tonspur



## StoldtN (25. Januar 2012)

Ich nutzte ULEAD Videostudio 10 bis vor kurzem ohne größere Probleme.
Jetzt habe ich dieses Problem: wenn ich TON/Stimme aufnehmen will wird
mir gesagt "Datei kann nicht erstellt werden" (obwohl Mikro angeschlossen und
Aufnahmepegel ausschlägt) - wer kann mir Tipp geben ? Danke


----------

